# Linux Router IP herausfinden



## Krany (3. Juli 2003)

Hi
wie kann man die interne IP des Routers herausfinden?

nein, wir haben keinen zugriff auf den router, derjenige der sie hat ist zur zeit nich anwesend und wir stehen unter zeitdruck!


----------



## JohannesR (3. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube, damit wir Dir wirklich helfen können, musst Du uns schon ein bisschen mehr über deinen Router erzählen.


----------



## melmager (3. Juli 2003)

ich denke du meinst die ip adresse vom Router nach innen.
Ganz einfach :
die steht in jedem PC im Netz unter der Abteilung Gateway ;-)


----------



## embe (3. Juli 2003)

Falls das default gateway nicht eingetragen ist, versuch es mal mit der ".1", d.h. falls der Rechner eine IP hat (z.B. 172.24.112.27) dann wäre es die 172.24.112.1.

Ansonsten könnte es helfen DHCP einzuschalten und den Rechner neu zu starten, vielleicht beantwortet der Router ja den DHCP Request und gibt dabei seine IP an.

Gruß,
embe


----------



## matzedias (11. Juli 2003)

HI!

versuch doch mal über die Shell ifconfig, da müsste die IP des Standart Gateways auch drin stehen!!

Ciao


----------



## JohannesR (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matzedias _
> *HI!
> 
> versuch doch mal über die Shell ifconfig, da müsste die IP des Standart Gateways auch drin stehen!!
> ...



Das wird nicht klappen, weil:



> Hi
> wie kann man die interne IP des Routers herausfinden?
> 
> nein, wir haben keinen zugriff auf den router, derjenige der sie hat ist zur zeit nich anwesend und wir stehen unter zeitdruck!



Wenn du weisst, in welchem Netz sich der Router befindet, kannst du einen Broadcast machen (ping neta.netb.netc.255 -> ping 192.168.0.255), dann sollte sich auch der Router melden.


----------

